# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Shabby's Workbook

## Shabby

I'm really inactive but recently I've gotten really interested in starting lucid dreaming again.
Just to get one item off my to-do list, I started a workbook here to get back into consistently DJ'ing and RC'ing, after which I will get back to WILD.
Sorry if I'm not active though, I suck at consistency.

*Reality Checks*
-Finger through hand
-Time
-Text
-Nose plug

*Dream Signs*
-Distortion of objects + increase/decrease in their size
-Vivid colors


*Goals*
(see signature)


*Spoiler* for _LD/Recall History_: 



-16-11-2014 1 Dream
-17-11-2014 1 Dream
-18-11-2014 2 Long dreams, 1 Short one




*Current techniques*
-Reality Checks
-(self)Awareness
-WILD
-Dream Journaling
-WBTB

----------


## Shabby

Was sick today, went back to bed at 7 AM, recalled a lot. Getting back in the flow, can't wait to start getting lucid again!

----------


## NyxCC

Welcome to intro class Shabby!  :smiley: 

Hope you feel better soon and have some awesome dreams.

Edit: I just saw your workbook was moved to General lucid dreaming. Was your intention to create a workbook there or in Intro class? We have active teachers in Intro class, as well as DILD class, WILD class (no workbook required there) as well as dream yoga class. Let me know where you want this workbook to be.

----------


## Shabby

Thanks a ton, NyxCC!
Today I didn't recall anything, I was still sick and in a hurry. I feel pretty well now, so I guess my recall should be fixed again tomorrow.
So many deadlines atm, I really don't want to get any loss of sleep by WBTBs and such.
However, my motivation is not (yet) gone and thus I will continue trying.
Successful WILD, incoming!!

----------


## Shabby

Today I fought someone I really disliked in a dream. It was a very long and vivid dream, so my recall is getting back (I used to be good at it, but since I was sick it was really meh)
Currently working on WBTB, I'm gonna do one tonight. Here's to many Lucid Dreams!

Recall previous days: 5 days of nothing, and then at least 1 long dream a day.
Yesterday's and today's dreams were super vivid.

----------


## Shabby

Sorry for the necropost - but I figured it would be better than posting another identical thread. 
Here we go again!

P.S. If a mod thinks this forum fits better in the Intro Class or any other forum, simply move it there, that's all good imo.

----------


## NyxCC

Lol about the necroposting  ::chuckle:: . It's good to see you back Shabby!

----------

